# Porter Cable drill press



## jeffs55 (Jun 6, 2010)

I am a rank amateur and do not want to spend a fortune on a drill press that I have never had the need of before. This one looks good and the money is right. I would like some opinions on it. If anyone has an idea for a superior press within $100 of this one then please speak up. The current price at Lowe's is $279.

PORTER-CABLE 8-Amp 12-Speed Drill Press

thanx


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Look on Craigslist first... You may find it much cheaper.

DM


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Since you have never had a need for it until now what is it your going to do that you need one? Just wondering.
Good brand and great price.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Based only on your link, not having actually seen one, it looks like a reasonable price for a decent drill press. Since you have not had need one until now, you might want to think of the things that you would possibly use it for, evaluate the space that it would require, and possibly consider a bench top model. I honestly have not paid much attention to them, so don't know how much you might save in dollars, but you might save something more significant in space. I have an old Rockwell floor model, heavy duty in every respect, but a lot of times I use it for things that a smaller one could easily handle. Also, since it sounds like you don't need it immediately, as DM mentioned, Craig's List is worthy of consideration, as I have seen a number of them in almost new condition at auctions.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

1st, I like Porter Cable stuff, tho in the last few years, almost all their production has gone overseas, from what I can tell.
2nd, I generally do not like Harbor Freight, no-name, machinery.
3rd, the auto repair shop I worked at for a while had a no-name Chinese drill press that worked fine for a long time.

Without any real experience with the PC you are looking at, I'm gonna guess that it'd work just fine for almost anything you will want it to do. If you want it now, enjoy and quit shopping. If you really want a better one or a better deal, keep an eye on Craigs List and look for an old American made Powermatic, Delta, or an imported Grizzly, Jet, Steel City, etc. 

If you're gonna do woodworking on it, consider an aux table such as: 
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Drill-Press-Table-/H7827
If you're gonna do metal, be sure and get a drill press vise and a few good C-clamps.

Depending if wood or metal is your main focus, make sure the speed ranges are what you want.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

I purchased a $50 drill press from harbor freight about 15 years ago for work around the house. Works great and still use it weekly. It's not a production tool, it's a very inexpensive import tool that has done very well for me.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

*“gone overseas”*

Ratherbefishing stated

“ 1st, I like Porter Cable stuff, though in the last few years, almost all their production has gone overseas, from what I can tell.”

That is it in a nut shell: “gone overseas” 

I went to Lowes about two years ago to purchase a Porter Cable ½” crown stapler. Talked to the Lowes person and he told me after they went over seas the product was not the same anymore. I purchased Senco crown stapler.


----------

